# NGD: ViK Duality 7-string custom (YES)



## -Nolly- (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys,


Before we get into any details I think it's best to get stuck right in with the pics 



































































Right, with the porn out of the way, here are some specs:

ViK Duality shape
7/24 frets, 652mm
Black limba with Canadian curly maple top
1-piece old-growth Indian rosewood set-in neck
ViK new reversed &#8220;split-design&#8221; 7 headstock
Madagascar Ebony fingerboard with compound radius
Curly maple binding around neck
Custom ViK H+H pickups
Gotoh SGS510Z locking tuners with ebony buttons (18:1 gear ratio)
Hipshot 7 fixed bridge
German fretwire
CTS 500K pots (tone pot push/pulls to switch the neck pickup to parallel mode)
3 way toggle switch
Switchcraft long type input jack
Schaller straplocks
Gotoh knobs
Buffalo bone nut
Glowing side dots
Nitro-cellulose satin natural finish


Some of you may have seen the buildstory, if not I would recommend checking the build process out HERE.


I managed to wrestle this beastie away from customs this afternoon, and have barely been able to put it down since. I'll try and organise my thoughts somewhat coherently, but there is so much to take in at once it's difficult to know where to start! Of course, I've only just started exploring what this instrument can do so these really are just first impressions..


The whole process with Vik has been absolutely top-notch - from the initial discussions to the end product he has been unwaveringly pleasant, enthusiastic and patient. One of the things that really impressed me when I started talking with him about getting a guitar built was that despite his creations being so wonderful looking, to him the most important thing about them is the way they sound. He is truly focussed on delivering the best sounding instruments he can, not just aesthetically pleasing ones.
His builds always feature drool-worthy woods, so I really enjoyed the timber selection process with him. He did not disappoint, sourcing incredible specimens of each wood for every area of the guitar.
Vik himself wound the pickups, making this the only guitar I own that doesn't have Bare Knuckles installed. It seemed to me to be the best possible representation of Vik's work to have him make the pickups too, making the whole guitar as he intended. 

Holding the finished instrument in my hands it's immediately apparent just how much love and attention has been lavished on it. The whole thing is extremely tactile with the satin nitro finish on the body and the oiled/wax rosewood neck. The Duality shape looks even more beautiful in the flesh, with the liquid-smooth body carves being more noticeable. There is always something cool to see at no matter what angle you look at it. The horn carves and non-existent heel make upper fret access laughably easy. The Hipshot bridge is a favourite of mine, so it feels very homely to me. The Gotoh 510 tuners are true luxury, incredibly smooth with zero play, and the self-locking mechanism is very cool once you get the hang of it.

The neck profile is very very nice - 19mm at the nut with a fairly flat-backed D profile. Combined with the compound radius and the flawless fretwork it is effortless to play. Out of the case the action was an inutterably low 0.7mm on the top E at the 12th, though I suspect that it wasn't intended to be that low - a few cold nights in the customs warehouse probably reduced the the neck relief. Amazingly it could be played like that, with the strings sounding only a little choked. With a little tweak of the truss rod though it's still extremely low but the strings have enough breathing room to sing.

Speaking of singing, that's exactly what this guitar does. Unplugged it rings like nothing else, such great sustain and harmonic richness! The upper frets have every bit as much body to their sound as the lower ones, making playing right up at the top end very satisfying in a way few guitars I've come across can. 
Plugged in I am still exploring the sounds, but my impressions are that the bridge position (wound to 13.4k&#937; with 42 AWG polysol wire) sounds rich and fat, as well as extremely clear and punchy. The guitar has a deep timbre that results in a very satisfying "purr". The neck pickup (asymmetrically wound to 8k&#937; with 42 AWG plain enamel) is absolutely beautiful, with an almost acoustic quality when played clean but plenty of body when the gain is ramped up. It's very defined but has plenty of fluidity for Petrucci-ish lead tones too. The parallel option on the neck pickup makes things glassier and sparklier for super-clean and delicate tones but (of course) doesn't introduce hum like a coil-split does. This is my first guitar with a parallel switch, and I don't think it will be the last.


That's about as much as I feel comfortable saying for now since it's still so new, but you can expect lots more thoughts, pictures, clips and videos from me in the near future!

Cheers folks 

EDIT: Here are the videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz6ouwVsTCg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_1HqFn0bUg


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 21, 2011)

Mate, this is one of the sickest guitars I've ever had the fortune of laying my hands on. The whole build story, especially ViK's carving process just makes me dream of having on once upon a time. I would really like to see/hear a video clip of you playing some of your own riffs on this as it almost seems like this axe is your ''home'' so to speak.

Congrats man, fuck knows you deserve it


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jul 21, 2011)

That has to be my favorite headstock ever. I just did a mock-up of a custom I'd like to build someday and the headstock looks freakishly similar. That whole guitar is pure, distilled win. Congrats!

Also post some clips!


----------



## cyril v (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats man, this thing must be a dream to play!

Any chance of clips of this beast? I'd love to hear some clean chordal stuff with his handwounds! Also, need some pics of the back of dat' neck!!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 21, 2011)

I would also love to see a video of this. I drool over each of his build threads on his forum. I'll have one of his instruments someday. 

Congrats Nolly. This build was finished so quick. I am anxious to see how your second build turns out.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jul 21, 2011)

What a beautiful guitar you have there. That top and binding look great and from the vid in the build thread the guitar sounds huge.

Congrats!


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 21, 2011)

man i have to say with all my heart that this is one of the nicest guitars i have ever seen. sooo classy


----------



## littledoc (Jul 21, 2011)

I saw this earlier today on their Facebook page, and I just thought, _Well, there's yet another perfect guitar_. The quality and originality of these guys is just unbelievable. I sorely wish they were within my price range, as that's the only thing preventing me from ordering a custom for myself. But it sounds like they're pretty busy over there, and as long as they're here to stay I know I'll get my paws on one eventually. 

Anyway, congrats. That's an exceptional axe.


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 21, 2011)

That is one bad ass chunk of wood! It needs to be a V, but other than that it looks perfect  !


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 21, 2011)

I just stared into the face of jebus.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 21, 2011)

haffner1 said:


> That is one bad ass chunk of wood! It needs to be a V, but other than that it looks perfect  !


 
Sir, consider yourself Internet-ly charlie horsed.
How dare you? How *dare* you?!?!


----------



## Zippoman (Jul 21, 2011)

This thing is so beautiful. The craftsmanship looks flawless!


----------



## -42- (Jul 21, 2011)

Spoiler



Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now. Envy is green, right? Because this is about how much I envy you right now.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 21, 2011)

Words don't even.... they just can't.... it's....

....It's fucking gorgeous. Congratulations to you, sir.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2011)

That turned out fantastic... still regret missing the other top they had at Fraser from the same billet


----------



## Xibuque (Jul 21, 2011)

GOTC!!!! Guitar of the century! Now we need some videos!!!!

Congrats Nolly!


----------



## GATA4 (Jul 21, 2011)

That side pic of the fretboard


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 21, 2011)

Man, I can stare at Vik's guitars for hours!

Congrats man, that guitar is as pretty as guitars can get.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks great! I really dig the headstock design too, congrats!


----------



## exordium (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 22, 2011)

So amazingly beautiful!! Congrats Nolly


----------



## BrandonARC (Jul 22, 2011)

looks insanely amazing.


----------



## adrock (Jul 22, 2011)

so awesome to see this come together man. congrats on a gorgeous instrument


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Jul 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## mgh (Jul 22, 2011)

amazing looking guitar, if she plays half as good as she looks....wow.


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 22, 2011)

that has to be the nicest neck ive ever seen


----------



## drmosh (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha, congrats!
Now you know my feelings in that it's hard to put in words what Vik has provided. Mine is just so different (in a good way) from my other guitars, I love it.


----------



## Metalus (Jul 22, 2011)

There are no words to describe the beauty that is that guitar. Cant wait to hear some clips man


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats.

I think Vik Guitars are one of the most beautyfull customs I've ever seen!


----------



## ROAR (Jul 22, 2011)

Did you shave you're Half-Life Beard?





Oh yea, Kick Ass guitar mate!


----------



## Thor1777 (Jul 22, 2011)

amazing guitar


----------



## Severance (Jul 22, 2011)

That's one of the few guitars I've seen here that upon sight I say "woh" in disbelief something so beautiful exists.

How much did that thing run you?


----------



## drmosh (Jul 22, 2011)

Severance said:


> How much did that thing run you?



That's never a question to ask in public about a custom guitar. Get in contact with the luthier if you are seriously thinking about ordering one


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 22, 2011)

Lost for words - it's up there with the best I've seen thus far!


----------



## kruneh (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats, looks stunning!
I´m glad I have my deposit down!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've been getting some video footage of it today, hopefully I'll have it up before too long


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 22, 2011)

He does excellent wood work! Very nice Adam!  Hoping to see some vids soon pleeeeeease?


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks great, I'd hit that for sure.

Heavy guitar like a LP?


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jul 22, 2011)

When I saw you uploaded pics to Facebook yesterday I yelled "YES!" Haha, Amazing guitar dude, feels like I should be shedding tears of joy for you.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright guys, here's the first of the videos! There's a metal rhythm tone test coming up once it's uploaded:


----------



## WillDfx (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds incredible man!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 22, 2011)

And here's the metal tone:


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 22, 2011)

i splooged


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2011)

Clips sound awesome 

Since those are custom pups I'd LOVE to hear a clean clip that's dry or maybe just a touch of reverb to get a better idea what the guitar sounds like


----------



## PeteyG (Jul 22, 2011)

This guitar is amazing, played it for the first time yesterday, and holding it the first thing that I noticed was just how awesome the neck felt in my hand. The thing also plays fantastically and seeing how I filmed it this morning, it was a pleasure to film a guitar that made me realise how awesome my camera is, hahaha, because any other camera would have made it look flat and boring.

In my honest opinion, best guitar that Nolly has owned so far.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you dudes!



technomancer said:


> Clips sound awesome
> 
> Since those are custom pups I'd LOVE to hear a clean clip that's dry or maybe just a touch of reverb to get a better idea what the guitar sounds like



I can do a drier clip at some point, yeah. 



PeteyG said:


> In my honest opinion, best guitar that Nolly has owned so far.



Bold claims... It's certainly up there!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, I have already stated that this guitar is gorgeous, but that fucking clean channel was utterly stunning. Hnnnggggg


----------



## drmosh (Jul 22, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> And here's the metal tone:




OOh, that is fucking awesome. The clean sounds one is beautiful too


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright, here are some dry clean clips just for you Techno:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/ViK Dry Cleans.mp3

You're hearing:
1. Neck
2. Neck in parallel
3. Bridge + Neck
4. Bridge + parallel Neck
5. Bridge

It's completely raw from the Axe-FX, Blackface sim, no post processing. There is a tiny smidge of reverb there, if it's too much for you you can GTFO


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 22, 2011)

The Public Ban List - Last reply by: Technomancer

"-nolly- gets 2 days off for illegal usage of a tiny smidge of reverb on what was supposed to be a dry clean clip."



Sounds lovely, dude.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Alright, here are some dry clean clips just for you Techno:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/ViK Dry Cleans.mp3
> 
> ...



Awesome, exactly what I was looking for... You can really hear the guitar / pups in that which is what I was after 

PS - Fred


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 22, 2011)

you too, dude!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 22, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Awesome, exactly what I was looking for... You can really hear the guitar / pups in that which is what I was after
> 
> PS - Fred



Glad it did the trick for you


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, that last clean clip you uploaded sounded really really good


----------



## Watty (Jul 22, 2011)

So, how does this compare to the other customs you've gotten?

Or are we going to assume the obligatory, 'they're each their own animal...'


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 22, 2011)

Hah, well it's obligatory answer because it's true! I will say that it is closest to the Blackmachines in vibe, and can certainly hold it's own with them in terms of sound. Workmanship isn't really even worth discussing - it's flawless.


----------



## Watty (Jul 22, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Hah, well it's obligatory answer because it's true!


 
Fair enough...  Glad to hear you feel it's comparable to a BM as I'm sure there'll be plenty of people (myself included) wanting to buy one (and therefore will find a VIK suitable) after he stops "mass" producing. (If that made any sense whatsoever...)

Any chance we get to hear this on the album, or is everything recorded and.....done with....and....will be released.......soon?!?!? I seriously think the music I've heard from RSF is some of the best in a while; can't wait to hear it come to...fruition! 

Also, was the build time really that quick?! Or did you get on the wating list way before actually specing it out and posting the thread in the Luthier section?


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Jul 23, 2011)

Sick! Want!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> Fair enough...  Glad to hear you feel it's comparable to a BM as I'm sure there'll be plenty of people (myself included) wanting to buy one (and therefore will find a VIK suitable) after he stops "mass" producing. (If that made any sense whatsoever...)
> 
> Any chance we get to hear this on the album, or is everything recorded and.....done with....and....will be released.......soon?!?!? I seriously think the music I've heard from RSF is some of the best in a while; can't wait to hear it come to...fruition!
> 
> Also, was the build time really that quick?! Or did you get on the wating list way before actually specing it out and posting the thread in the Luthier section?




Curious about the build time too, Vik just seems to get crazy amounts of work done in short amounts of time and take pictures of every minute detail. He must work really hard.

Also I'm really glad to hear both you and Dr. Mosh like the pups,.


----------



## Joelan (Jul 23, 2011)

Fuck man, that's an amazing guitar. Sounds as good as it looks too. When I've got dough I'll be seriously considering a Vik...


----------



## littledoc (Jul 23, 2011)

I dunno how much is the Axe FX and how much is the guitar, but that clean tone is some of the most incredible toneage I've ever heard.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks again dudes!

Here are a couple more snaps, one on my favourite guitar-picture-taking couch, the other to show how much the flamed maple binding pops since I feel that's been under-represented in the other photos!


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Jul 23, 2011)

amazing new guitar dude ! It looks fantastic in every aspect !  really like the flamed maple binding with the ebony board, exquisite taste !

The clean tone is just "wow", extremely clear and balanced.
The attack and brightness of the strings reminds me somehow of a western guitar, in a good way of course  

And the metal tone is huge and very tight ! Is the guitar double tracked or just one ? (except from the lead guitar )

However i wish you a lot of fun with your new toy 

Cheers


----------



## kruneh (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, those clean tones are amazing!
I´m clicking this very thread several times a day, what a great build this is!


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 23, 2011)

you have my favorite collection of guitars!


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Jul 23, 2011)

Incredible. Flawless.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys 

I've now secured a spot for a hollowbody ViK Caprice T 6-string build featuring some really exotic timbers. Can't wait to see that one get under way!

Pascal, it's quad-tracked.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 23, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## Winspear (Jul 23, 2011)

That PURR!


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 23, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I've now secured a spot for a hollowbody ViK Caprice T 6-string build featuring some really exotic timbers. Can't wait to see that one get under way!
> 
> Pascal, it's quad-tracked.




ViK Guitars - Caprice T


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jul 23, 2011)

I know what my next order is DD congrats dude!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 23, 2011)

tltstand said:


> ViK Guitars - Caprice T



Yeah, now imagine that with a one-piece Redwood top like this (not my actual piece but mine is from the same stock):






Plus a one-piece Brazilian rosewood neck and fretboard, Honduran mahogany body, H+H config, Vik's trademark crazy binding work and gold hardware


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 23, 2011)

excellent taste as always dude. too early to ask for a time frame?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, Vik said he has three builds to finish first, so he might get a chance to get the build underway at some point in September. He did mention a timeframe but I wouldn't want to make it public or hold him to it since I did ask only for a very rough estimation


----------



## Whitestrat (Jul 24, 2011)

Whoa... thanks to you, I think I've found the builder for my custom 7!


----------



## iamrichlol (Jul 24, 2011)

In the words of Pete: 'thats real nice'


----------



## eastguitar (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful guitar!!!! WOW!!!... Great pictures!!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful looking axe. Sounds great too, I keep playing that distorted clip because it sounds bloody huge (enjoying my new Focal speakers! /brag). Would prefer the neck not to go into the body so much but the heel is non-existent and there's comfort cuts so it probably doesn't matter too much. The curves and shapes are unfy unfy, my interest these days seems to soley be in more organic, and interesting shapes so this thing certainly hit the spot.


----------



## Opion (Jul 25, 2011)

I have to say Nolly, that clean tone surpassed any electric guitar I have ever heard on the clean channel - it literally sounded like a high-dollar Martin and/or Taylor that I've had the pleasure of playing. Then I watched the metal test...it must play itself, doesn't it?

Glad to see it being put to good use, treat that beautiful piece of art well, sir.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 25, 2011)

I keep coming back to check on its body shape and carving - it's so refreshing to see something like this, original without compromising ergonomics or aesthetics.


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 25, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> I keep coming back to check on its body shape and carving - it's so refreshing to see something like this, original without compromising ergonomics or aesthetics.



Agreed. It looks original, but not too crazy.

That thing has class


----------



## brutus627 (Jul 25, 2011)

that side shot of the headstock made me do the thing forest did when jenny put his hand on her tats. my god these are sik and if you think they just "look" good it does not end there my friend these things are shredders.
x1sextilion


----------



## Elijah (Jul 30, 2011)

That's got to be one of the finest looking instruments I've seen to date!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 30, 2011)

*mod edit: don't quote a page of pics to post two sentences :quote:*

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNFFFFF.

Oh wow. I need that in my life.


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just awesome! My Pic Folder got some new guitarpornage!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the continuing love peeps, having owned this for over a week I can say it has not lost any of its charm. Truly one of the most amazing instruments I have put eyes or hands on, and everyone that has experienced it has agreed. 
I've got through 5 packs of strings on it just because I've been playing so much!


Here's another clip I did with it last week:

http://snd.sc/nO32Iv


----------



## Reynolds666 (Jul 30, 2011)

That is crazy beautiful  I may be a bit jelly


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks dude


----------



## Miek (Aug 1, 2011)

I think "nifty" is the word I'm looking for


----------



## MaxSwagger (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow. That is spectacular! Music sounds great as well!


----------



## dbuk01 (Dec 3, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks guys, I've been getting some video footage of it today, hopefully I'll have it up before too long



That looks absolutely amazing, can't wait for the video footage! How do the pickups compare to the Bareknuckles you've been using? I had some Aftermaths put in my C-8 this week replacing the SD Blackouts and tone is SO much clearer + better because I'm not a fan of active pickups!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2011)

dbuk01 said:


> That looks absolutely amazing, can't wait for the video footage! How do the pickups compare to the Bareknuckles you've been using? I had some Aftermaths put in my C-8 this week replacing the SD Blackouts and tone is SO much clearer + better because I'm not a fan of active pickups!



Actually if you search on YouTube Nolly has posted a few vids of it already!  I had the chance to play this puppy in person recently since Adam is in the states and I loved it. Nolly if you see this, I am calling DIBS!


----------

